# I always say the wrong thing to people



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I dont know whats wrong with me. I always get the feeling that im very off putting to most people and i can never say the right thing. Sometimes, i might be really happy about something and tell someone about it but theyll,just say "oh" and change the subject or not say anything after.. Sometimes, when I'm introduced to someone, i am very polite and i smile but that person will give me this look like theyre uncomfortable or something. I always feel like theres something really wrong with me thats keeping me from making good friends. I also seem to bring out the worst in people.. It seems that either people get bored with me, or extremely annoyed. People get angry at me for being in a good mood even. I want to connect with others, but i feel like people dont want to accept me the way i am. Its like people have specific expectations of what i should be like but i turn out to be completely different. :no


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

AndreaXo said:


> I dont know whats wrong with me. I always get the feeling that im very off putting to most people and i can never say the right thing. Sometimes, i might be really happy about something and tell someone about it but theyll,just say "oh" and change the subject or not say anything after.. Sometimes, when I'm introduced to someone, i am very polite and i smile but that person will give me this look like theyre uncomfortable or something. I always feel like theres something really wrong with me thats keeping me from making good friends. I also seem to bring out the worst in people.. It seems that either people get bored with me, or extremely annoyed. People get angry at me for being in a good mood even. I want to connect with others, but i feel like people dont want to accept me the way i am. Its like people have specific expectations of what i should be like but i turn out to be completely different. :no


This is common with SA and it has nothing to do with you saying the wrong thing. If you believe deeply that you're inadequate, you're most likely going to 'find' the 'evidence' to support your theory (quotes indicate none of this is real, just perceived).

The trick is to be able to see stuff for what it really is. Practice often and you'll begin to notice - or just call people out on their response. For example, if all they say is "Oh", say "Oh?". Find out what it is and you'll realize that they might just be introverts / shy themselves or genuinely not know what to say.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

This used to happen to me too, back when I wasn't dead inside though. I think it was because I used to be depressed for days and not say anything and then I was suddenly out of it, so I over-did it in a way, like I wanted to say all those things that were on my mind, afraid that I might lose them. And I'm not sure they were worth saying anyway.

Even if I was 100% funny or eloquent on my good days, that discrepancy between my good and my bad days would have been enough to weird anyone out I think.



...that, or I was just born with a ****ty personality


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

Gas Raid said:


> This is common with SA and it has nothing to do with you saying the wrong thing. If you believe deeply that you're inadequate, you're most likely going to 'find' the 'evidence' to support your theory (quotes indicate none of this is real, just perceived).
> 
> The trick is to be able to see stuff for what it really is. Practice often and you'll begin to notice - or just call people out on their response. For example, if all they say is "Oh", say "Oh?". Find out what it is and you'll realize that they might just be introverts / shy themselves or genuinely not know what to say.


I agree with this. It doesn't sound like there is anything wrong with you. It sounds like the people you are talking to are rude. That being said, I do know exactly how you feel because nobody ever likes me either. I try to keep telling myself I will someday find friends who appreciate me. I wish you strength o continue and hope you find people to connect with.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

lonelyalways said:


> I agree with this. It doesn't sound like there is anything wrong with you. It sounds like the people you are talking to are rude. That being said, I do know exactly how you feel because nobody ever likes me either. I try to keep telling myself I will someday find friends who appreciate me. I wish you strength o continue and hope you find people to connect with.


A lot of the people ive talked to seem like this.. So i wasnt sure if it was something about me or maybe just the way people act around where I live. It'd be nice to move and live somewhere else but my SA makes it impossible for me to want to try.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

i can totally relate in a way, i always blame myself for others behaviour towards me. i think in a way learning that everyone is equal has helped me. aka, we're all equal so am just as valuable as others around me. Anxiety causes us to pretty much put ourselves below and its not healthy nor fair.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You and me both.


----------

